# Meat temperature question



## Haggis (Dec 4, 2004)

I am looking to perfect my roasting technique so I decided to look into using a thermometer to test how done my roast is. I found an article here that gives temperatures and tips etc.

However I cannot determine whether the temperatures used are Celsius or Fahrenheit as I have not cooked using temperature as a guide before. Can somebody please point me the right way as to what temperature he is using.

Thanks.

Hah, stumbled across an answer about 2 minutes later.


----------



## Lifter (Dec 4, 2004)

If you like, "Haggis" PM me on this...its an excellent point, but the Board has been all over this one over the past several months...

On the other hand, getting "excellent" (versus "okay") results sort of depend on internal temps being measured precisely, and the "work" being pulled from the oven accordingly...

Lifter


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 5, 2004)

Lifter; Go teach this young man how to cook by temp.  I can think of nobody better to do it.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jennyema (Dec 6, 2004)

To answer your question, those are temps measured in *Farenheit*

170F  =  76C
160F  =  71C
150F  =  65C
140F  =  60C

For more precise conversions, use this chart:
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/pub/metcon.shtml


----------

